# Need Help



## Mike1 (May 22, 2018)

Need help
Need to replace slide out motor on my 1998 Catalina Coachman
It has RBW industries slide out, the pin that holds the 2” aluminum drive sheave onto the motor out put shaft will not come out, any suggestions on how to get it out or if I can drill it out and put a small grade 8 bolt in it. All help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------

